# Faux wood wall



## BostonDartFrogs (10 mo ago)

I would say I have no artistic ability, but following this tutorial, I think I did pretty well. This is just a test for the swamp witch hut we’re planning.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That looks beautiful!


----------



## Ghoulbadan (Dec 28, 2015)

Sorry, what tutorial?


----------



## BostonDartFrogs (10 mo ago)

Ghoulbadan said:


> Sorry, what tutorial?


Well, I meant that even though I don’t have artistic ability, following “a” tutorial makes it possible. But specifically I was watching this:


----------



## jfmoore (Oct 6, 2021)

BostonDartFrogs said:


> Well, I meant that even though I don’t have artistic ability, following “a” tutorial makes it possible. But specifically I was watching this:


I suggest that people view it on YouTube, as that is where you will find important details.


----------

